# Dracula's Greatest Hits



## kaeleighalis (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone have the LP by Gene Moss? I want to download it, but I can't find a torrent or anything for it! I have to have it in my halloween collection.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can download it *HERE*. The link that says ShareBee is still active I believe.


----------

